# Fehlendes Slave Telegramm



## TNagel (3 April 2019)

Guten Tag,

wir hatte in den letzten Jahren immer Probleme mit unseren AS-i Bus. Erdschlüsse durch Nager usw.
Das liegt aber nun hinter uns.
Nun habe ich auf meinem AS-i2 knapp 26.000x Fehlendes Slave-Telegramm. Zum vergleich, mein AS-i1 hat im gleichen Zeitraum 1200x Fehlendes Slave-Telegramm  

Wie kommen diese fehlenden Telegramme zustande? und kann ich das beheben?


Gruß
Thorben Nagel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 April 2019)

Also wenn jemand Ahnung von ASi hat dann 

https://www.bihl-wiedemann.de/


Als wir vor Jahren mal ASi eingesetzt hatten und Probleme damit bekommen haben hat uns die Firma sehr gut unterstützt.


----------



## TNagel (3 April 2019)

Mich interessiert nicht welche Firmen was, wie toll machen...

Ich habe auf eine angeregt Forenunterhaltung gehofft, 
welche vielleicht ein paar von meinen offenen Fragen beantwortet.

Gruß
Thorben


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 April 2019)

> Mich interessiert nicht welche Firmen was, wie toll machen...



Vielleicht schreibst du mal, was dich noch alles nicht interessiert. Nicht das noch mehr
unerwünschte Beiträge kommen.


----------



## TNagel (3 April 2019)

Nun habe ich auf meinem AS-i2 knapp 26.000x Fehlendes Slave-Telegramm. Zum vergleich, mein AS-i1 hat im gleichen Zeitraum 1200x Fehlendes Slave-Telegramm.
 Wie kommen diese fehlenden Telegramme zustande? und kann ich das beheben?


----------



## centipede (3 April 2019)

Neu hier und gleich pampig werden...:roll:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 April 2019)

Hat dein ASi-Bus Abschlusswiderstände ? Wie lang ist die Leitung des ASi-Busses ?


----------



## Blockmove (3 April 2019)

Eigentlich ist die Fehlermeldung doch aussagekräftig.
Es gehen Slave-Telegramme verloren.
Kommt es immer vom selben Slave oder sind verschiedene betroffen?
Ursache kann z.B. eine schlechte Kontaktierung oder loser Stecker sein.
Fehlender Abschlußwiderstand wurde ja auch schon genannt.
Evtl. ist auch die Spannung zu niedrig (Alterndes ASi-Netzteil, Leitungslänge, Last).


----------



## Indu-Sol (5 April 2019)

Hallo Herr Nagel,

 Ihr Problem klingt interessant. Um es zu genauer zu beleuchten, hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen:

  1.)   Von welcher Quelle haben Sie Ihre Information hinsichtlich der fehlenden Telegramme, oder fehlenden Slave-Antworten? Z.B. aus dem von Ihnen eingesetzten AS-i Master, oder haben Sie einen AS-i View, oder einen AS-i Scope?

  2.)   Sind mehrere Teilnehmer davon betroffen, oder nur einer?
  3.)   Treten Bündelfehler auf, also mehrere fehlende Slave-Antworten hintereinander? 
  4.)   Wie viele Teilnehmer sind im Mastersystem und wie lang ist ca. die Leitung?

Auf Basis der bisherigen Infos sieht es danach aus, dass der Master das Telegramm an den Slave sendet, dieser (diese) dieses aber fehlerhaft bekommt und deshalb nicht antwortet, oder fehlerhaft antwortet. Diese Unterscheidung ist leider aus deiner Fehlerbeschreibung momentan nicht zu erkennen. Es scheint, dass es zu keiner Slave-Antwort kommt. 

  Dies kann daran liegen, dass die Signalspannung allgemein schlecht ist, oder z.B. an EMV-Einflüssen liegt.

  Der im Chat mehrfach angesprochene AS-i Endwiderstand ist unter normalen Bedingungen nicht notwendig und auch kein Z-Plug, oder Tuner. AS-i arbeitet ohne Abschlusswiderstände. Unter Umständen ist der Einsatz solcher Teile sogar kontraproduktiv. 

MfG 
Indu-Sol Support


----------



## centipede (5 April 2019)

Der TE wird hier nicht mehr antworten


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (5 April 2019)

Hallo Thorben,

wir sind eine Firma die sich mit der Fehlersuche in Feldbussen und Netzwerken beschäftigen.  Ich habe mir die Frage gestellt wie man Dir helfen kann?  Und was ich aus den Informationen heraus lesen kann.  Leider sind wir auch ein Firma, die mit der Fehlersuche versucht Geld zu verdienen.



Aus der Sicht eines Masters ist das nicht erklärbar, wie diese hohe Zahl von Fehltelegrammen zustande kommt. Ist  eine CP Baugruppe verbaut wird nichts angezeigt. In den anderen  Mastern werden in der Regel keine so hohen Werte angezeigt. Eine Erklärung hätte ich. Sie wird in einer Visualisierung aufsummiert und angezeigt.
Warum gibt es keine fehlenden Master Telegramme?  Das spricht dafür, dass Dir  nur bestimmte Werkzeuge zu Verfügung stehen. Auch die unbeantwortet Fragen nach einfach, zweifach bis 6 Fach Fehler.
 
Und  nun zu Deinen Fragen:

„Wie kommen diese fehlenden Telegramme zustande? und kann ich das beheben?“
Den ersten Teil kann ich Dir beantworten.  Es ist wie im menschlichen Leben. 
Der Master redet zu undeutlich, in der falschen Sprache,  zu leise, dann bekommt er keine Antwort.
Ist Master und Slave zu weit auseinander, so dass die Information zu leise ankommt.
Es redet einer oder etwas dazwischen, damit wird die Information zerstört
Oder der Slave ist schwerhörig.
Den zweiten Teil der Frage kann ich Dir erst beantworten wenn ich die Ursache kenne.
Dazu bedarf es weitere Fragen. Ein paar die weiter helfen könnten wurden Dir schon gestellt. Wenn die eine oder andere beantwortet wird, kommen wir ein Stück weiter. Daraus ergeben sich wieder neue Fragen. Ich will es an der Stelle belassen, da ich auch sehe, dass der eine oder andere Forenbeitrag Dich vermutlich verletzt hat. 
Wir werden Dir aber auch über unsere E-Mail Adresse eine zufrieden stellen Auskunft geben.
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (5 April 2019)

Hallo Thorben,

wir sind eine Firma die sich mit der Fehlersuche in Feldbussen und Netzwerken beschäftigen.  Ich habe mir die Frage gestellt wie man Dir helfen kann?  Und was ich aus den Informationen heraus lesen kann.  Leider sind wir auch ein Firma, die mit der Fehlersuche versucht Geld zu verdienen.



Aus der Sicht eines Masters ist das nicht erklärbar, wie diese hohe Zahl von Fehltelegrammen zustande kommt. Ist  eine CP Baugruppe verbaut wird nichts angezeigt. In den anderen  Mastern werden in der Regel keine so hohen Werte angezeigt. Eine Erklärung hätte ich. Sie wird in einer Visualisierung aufsummiert und angezeigt.
Warum gibt es keine fehlenden Master Telegramme?  Das spricht dafür, dass Dir  nur bestimmte Werkzeuge zu Verfügung stehen. Auch die unbeantwortet Fragen nach einfach, zweifach bis 6 Fach Fehler.
 
Und  nun zu Deinen Fragen:

„Wie kommen diese fehlenden Telegramme zustande? und kann ich das beheben?“
Den ersten Teil kann ich Dir beantworten.  Es ist wie im menschlichen Leben. 
Der Master redet zu undeutlich, in der falschen Sprache,  zu leise, dann bekommt er keine Antwort.
Ist Master und Slave zu weit auseinander, so dass die Information zu leise ankommt.
Es redet einer oder etwas dazwischen, damit wird die Information zerstört
Oder der Slave ist schwerhörig.
Den zweiten Teil der Frage kann ich Dir erst beantworten wenn ich die Ursache kenne.
Dazu bedarf es weitere Fragen. Ein paar die weiter helfen könnten wurden Dir schon gestellt. Wenn die eine oder andere beantwortet wird, kommen wir ein Stück weiter. Daraus ergeben sich wieder neue Fragen. Ich will es an der Stelle belassen, da ich auch sehe, dass der eine oder andere Forenbeitrag Dich vermutlich verletzt hat. 
Wir werden Dir aber auch über unsere E-Mail Adresse eine zufrieden stellen Auskunft geben.
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------

